# Alternate ivory and acrylic paint



## DCBluesman (Jun 9, 2008)

Based on Ed Brown's challenge, I turned some good old plastic.  No alternates were harmed in the making of this pen. [8D]

















Thank you for looking and a special thanks to those who take the time to leave a comment.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW!!!

I didn't know you had any "plastic" in your makeup, Lou!!!!

Very nice!!!  (Little femmie, but NICE!!!)[}]


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 9, 2008)

Now that's what I call a nice paint job.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 9, 2008)

Great pen, Lou. I envy you people that can paint the pens and make them look exceptional.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank, Jim and Bruce.  This is basically "paint-by-numbers" and "stay within the lines".  Using only one color makes it simple enough for me to do.

Ed - you make a great point on this _arabesque_.  The arabesque is repeating geometric forms that often echo the forms of plants and animals.  To Moslems, they symbolize the infinite nature of the creations of the one God.  The plant forms represents the feminine nature of life giving.


----------



## TowMater (Jun 9, 2008)

Lou,

That's an awesome pen. Unfortunately for me, I'm not that artistic so I'd have to sweet talk the wife into painting mine.


----------



## marcruby (Jun 9, 2008)

What a lovely pen.  I don't know much about painting pens -- what's the secret to keeping the paint on -- special paints? Lacquer? Luck?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 9, 2008)

VERY nice, Lou!!  I don't have the patience or talent to do something like that.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Thank, Jim and Bruce.  This is basically "paint-by-numbers" and "stay within the lines".  Using only one color makes it simple enough for me to do.
> 
> Ed - you make a great point on this _arabesque_.  The arabesque is repeating geometric forms that often echo the forms of plants and animals.  To Moslems, they symbolize the infinite nature of the creations of the one God.  The plant forms represents the feminine nature of life giving.



GEEEEEEeeee!

That's sure a lot of nice BIG words, to say "femmie"!!

I like your way better!!!

In any event, its a pretty pen!!

<center>NPGJ</center>
<center>(Just for a mutual friend's enjoyment!![}][}][}])</center>


----------



## Ligget (Jun 9, 2008)

That is awesome painting Lou, there are not many penturners (myself included) who can make and paint their pens.[:0][]


----------



## TBone (Jun 9, 2008)

Have to agree that it's a tad "femmie" for my tastes.  However that in no way takes away from the beauty and the talent required to make it.  Also a man with more patience than I.


----------



## theturningcircle (Jun 9, 2008)

Lou; I think, along with the others, that the executuion of the pen and especially the paint work are truly wonderful. I also would like to know the type of paint and what (if any) finish is applied afterwards.
Perhaps I could see this pen when in Washington next week.
Ian
Have just seen the title of this post and that answers my first question!!!!!


----------



## mitchm (Jun 9, 2008)

Stunning work Lou!!!!![8D][]


----------



## gerryr (Jun 9, 2008)

Beautiful work, Lou.  Of course, if you ever posted an ugly pen, I would immediately call for an eye appointment because I would know sometimes was wrong with my eyes.


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 9, 2008)

Lou,
That is a handsome looking pen.
First class all the way.
Well done

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------



## VisExp (Jun 9, 2008)

Lou, that is a beautiful pen!  Excellent work, congratulations.


----------



## fernhills (Jun 9, 2008)

They are all very nice. All your work is great.  Carl


----------



## Mudder (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Beautiful work, Lou.  Of course, if you ever posted an ugly pen, I would immediately call for an eye appointment because I would know sometimes was wrong with my eyes.



It's all done with smoke & mirrors 

I need to find me some of those mirrors and make some of that smoke.

Nice pen Lou. My birthday is in three weeks and 6 days. Hint, hint


----------



## fiferb (Jun 9, 2008)

Lou, another stunner. Very beautiful work.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 9, 2008)

Beautiful work Lou !


----------



## CSue (Jun 9, 2008)

Very, very nice, Lou!  

I'm really glad to know no alternatives were harmed!


----------



## winpooh498 (Jun 9, 2008)

Stunning! absolutely stunning!


----------



## doddman70 (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW Lou that is one class act!!!! very nice indeed[8D]


----------



## papaturner (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice pen....Even to a wood person.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 9, 2008)

Stunning! But............................. thats expected of you.[^]


----------



## bitshird (Jun 9, 2008)

I have to agree with Roy, I enjoy cruising your website and drooling on my keyboard seeing the beautiful work you display here in SOYP, you are a great inspiration thanks..[8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 9, 2008)

Friends - Thank you, again, for the kind and very generous words regarding the pen.  I'll have to admit that this one is near and dear to me.  I had a lot of help and encouragement in getting it to this point.  FYI, the first attempt was an abomination!

I'll try to cover the questions as best I can.  As far as the type of paint, I use acrylics exclusively.  Acrylic paint adheres nicely to just about any surface we encounter in pen making.  I also protect the pain with numerous light coats of lacquer.  This particular pen is finished with a nice nitrocellulose lacquer as I wanted a a slightly aged appearance that comes with the mild amber color of most nitrocellulose lacquers.

In terms of my never posting an ugly pen, that is not the case.  I have posted a few.  The secret is not to post the ones that turn out ugly!  Yes, I still make some that are beasts, I just don't let them see the light of day.

As for the smoke and mirrors, I give a lot of credit to Gerry Rhodes (Gerryr) who has taught me more about photography than I thought I wanted to know!

Finally, every now and then I need to remember where I came from.  I started with a lot of desire and zero ability.  My improvements over time are directly a result of literally scores of talented turners on this forum.  While I cannot possibly name all of the folks who helped me along the way, I would like to single out just a few.

Without Russ Fairfield's wesite on making pens and finishing secrets, I would likely be sitting on the couch watching television.  I still go back and re-read everything Russ has written from time to time.  

Jeff Brown and Scott Greaves are next on my list.  In creating this site, they gave me a chance to learn at my own pace from literally hundreds of turners.  The sharing never stops here and neither does my learning.

Without naming names (they know who they are), I would also like to thank those who have befriended me, encouraged me, cajoled me, threatened me, chided me and generally treated me like my effort matters.  Without the nudge, not always so gentle, I would be careless and lazy.

Again, friends, thank you all for the nice things said about my pen.  It is humbling and gratifying.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 30, 2008)

<center>*AND THE WINNER OF

RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION
(similar to other bulls)

IS LOU (DCBLUESMAN) NIBS!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS,

"THEY CALL YOU "MR. NIBS""*</center>


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful work, nice placement of the images on the pen body.  Not too busy.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 30, 2008)

I didn't know Lou had "makeup" ... He might look "pretty in pink" however! [}]
Mrs.





> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> WOW!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 30, 2008)

Lou,

One of the women who recently retired from my company always calls our pens "hand art" or some other similar phrase when anyone says "oh what a nice pen."  (We gave here a DIW burl Sierra for retirement)

I'm going to have to reframe that saying a bit ... that pen is ...

_Pure HAND CANDY_ 

Given that everyone seems to think it is a little femmie .. I'll be happy to give it the personal femmie test .. being a girl and all!!! [}][}]

Mrs.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 1, 2008)

Beauty Lou!


----------



## ojmirza (Mar 4, 2022)

I miss Lou - he made this pen for me in 2007/2008 - took me 2 years to design and then another 7-8months to find someone who can create it. I still use this writing instrument - it does need some maintenance.

I'm looking to create a new design based in metal, engravings and has to be fountain pen (just as pictured)

omer


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 4, 2022)

ojmirza said:


> I miss Lou - he made this pen for me in 2007/2008 - took me 2 years to design and then another 7-8months to find someone who can create it. I still use this writing instrument - it does need some maintenance.
> 
> I'm looking to create a new design based in metal, engravings and has to be fountain pen (just as pictured)
> 
> omer


I know this is an older thread and what your intentions were or are, so will leave that part alone. What I would like to do is thank you for bringing it back up. It brings smiles to my face and am sure others when we see older posts and the names as we scroll through the thread. brings back those memories and friendships we made over the years and gives us a chance to see the talent that graced these pages and Lou sure did show us some. It also brings to light a couple other things that can be related to a few newer threads posted here. One being photography. I remember vividly when the black background phase went through here and everyone was trying to copy that look. Lou had it down perfect. It also brought up another topic which I will revisit in another thread started by me shortly. Again thanks for the memories and here is a post that may bring back memories. 

https://www.penturners.org/threads/lou-metcalf-has-passed-away.139219/page-2


----------



## jrista (Mar 4, 2022)

DCBluesman said:


> Based on Ed Brown's challenge, I turned some good old plastic.  No alternates were harmed in the making of this pen. [8D]
> 
> View attachment 257027
> 
> ...


WOW! There was some talent back in those days!!!


----------



## penicillin (Mar 5, 2022)

Call me stupid, but I am still trying to understand how the paint is applied. 

Do you use a very fine brush and do everything by hand? How do you get those sharp points? 

Do you use a knife to make a mask, apply the mask, and then paint it with the mask on? (... and then peel off the mask when it is dry?)

Something else?


----------

